# XIAMEN | Zhongjiao Hemei New Town A5 Complex | 266m | 55 fl | U/C



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

May








June













【建设纪实】厦门中交和美新城A5综合体/白鹭塔|266米|55层|建至4层(更新至2022.11.6) - 第8页 - 厦门 - 高楼迷摩天族


【建设纪实】厦门中交和美新城A5综合体/白鹭塔|266米|55层|建至4层(更新至2022.11.6) ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

UC













【建设纪实】厦门中交和美新城A5综合体/白鹭塔|266米|55层|建至4层(更新至2022.11.6) - 第8页 - 厦门 - 高楼迷摩天族


【建设纪实】厦门中交和美新城A5综合体/白鹭塔|266米|55层|建至4层(更新至2022.11.6) ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

round edges, I like this


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

*







*





【建设纪实】厦门中交和美新城A5综合体/白鹭塔|266米|55层|建至4层(更新至2022.11.6) - 第8页 - 厦门 - 高楼迷摩天族


【建设纪实】厦门中交和美新城A5综合体/白鹭塔|266米|55层|建至4层(更新至2022.11.6) ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

This is going pretty fast













【建设纪实】厦门中交和美新城A5综合体/白鹭塔|266米|55层|建至4层(更新至2022.11.6) - 第8页 - 厦门 - 高楼迷摩天族


【建设纪实】厦门中交和美新城A5综合体/白鹭塔|266米|55层|建至4层(更新至2022.11.6) ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

by QQ271491998


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-24 by 213123


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

almost a barrel shape building, it should be thicker


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

【建设纪实】厦门中交和美新城A5综合体/白鹭塔|266米|55层|建至4层(更新至2022.11.6) - 第9页 - 厦门 - 高楼迷摩天族


【建设纪实】厦门中交和美新城A5综合体/白鹭塔|266米|55层|建至4层(更新至2022.11.6) ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-11-06 by 大行的广


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2023-01-05 by 大行的广


----------

